# Lots of Kitty prayers needed!!! :(



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey all...My Jade needs lots of prayers!! I am going to copy and paste the 'low down' from another website, regarding why...I have not been feeling well this week either, so I haven't been on the net a whole lot!

Tuesday:

He's not feeling well at all; I am taking him to see the vet tomorrow.

I am really nervous because he is exhibiting signs of extreme hairball blockage, which I lost a kitty to a few years back. He's had trouble with hairballs since I got him, and was doing better for a while with a hairball remedy and being shaved down short (which kept him from shedding so profusely). But over the last few days he has been acting off; and yesterday evening he just kinda 'disappeared' all night, and instead of coming to sleep with me this morning after my hubby left for work he remained 'hidden'...not common. I looked for him before I left for work, but couldn't find where he was hiding. When I came home from work, I still couldn't find him, and finally this evening I found him under our bed. I locked him in our bathroom to see if he was eating or drinking...he ate a tiny bit, and drank a tiny bit too. I put his hairball remedy on his front paw, and normally he licks it off quickly, but he didn't even touch it; finally I simply cleaned it off, and let him go. He went and curled up in my Sophie dog's kennel.

I decided put a blanket next to my bed tonight, and have Sophie sleep there, in hope that Jade will sleep there too; so far he has been there ever since Sophie lay down; they are best buddies...I call them our "secret lovers"...Lol!

Anyway, please pray for Jade. I don't know what I will do if tomorrow ends 'badly'...

Wednesday:

Our visit today wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either; we still don't know what exactly is going on.

He had blood work run; nothing too out of the ordinary there. Vitals were 'okay'; heart rate and breathing were a bit elevated, but not extreme. The only things noticable were a temp and a bit of paleness to his gums.

He is on Clovamax for now, got some IV fluids before we left, as well as a Baytril injection; and is going back in for a Feline Leukemia test tomorrow; they had just run out of the tests so they couldn't run one today. I pray it does not come back positive...like I said, I don't know what I will do if I lose my baby of the feline world! He is a rescue, though, and even though he has been strictly indoors since I have had him, the possibility is there...

He is resting a bit more comfortably tonight, than he was last night, so I will take that as a very positive thing! Anyway, just thought I would let you all know what happened today...and to let you know to keep those positive thoughs coming!

Thursday:

Well...we are no better, no worse tonight. He is still not eating or drinking on his own...he may have to be force fed tomorrow at the clinic when he gets his IV fluids, cause he is shedding weight pretty darn quickly...poor guy.

A positive thing today, though is that his FeLk test came back Negative.

Jade got Barium shoved down the hatch this evening though, before we left the clinic, and first thing tomorrow, he gets to be screened, to see where it has settled; to rule out any blockages. I am not sure where we will be going from there...

So keep those thoughts and prayers comin...

Here's my Jader...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Amanda!!! :blue: I will pray for him. It sounds kind of sudden so that makes it harder.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll pray for your boy! (((HUGS)))


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had good news for you all...but...Jade's fight ended this afternoon around 4:30 pm. He was diagnosed with Feline Infectious Peritonitis. This is an illness in cats which currently has no vaccine, and no cure...  We are unsure of how he got it, as all three of our kitties are strictly indoors; we are guessing that there may have been carrier at the clinic and I may have carried it home on my clothes. 

I am very torn about this, because it was so sudden...just Monday morning he was purring on my chest; then that night, he disappeared and didn't come out until I went looking for him. And all week it was back and forth to the vet; I don't even know yet how much in vet bills we acquired this week...and we couldn't even save him. That's the hard part...we did so much, and we still had to put him down. He was my baby out of all three of my kitties; the one who came onto the bed just to purr on my chest, and knead my neck and pillows! Last Friday, before I left for my youth retreat, he wedged himself up tight to me, and purred extra loud and wrapped his little arms around my neck, kneaded his paws into me; like as if he knew I was going to be gone, and needed that extra kitty comfort before I left that day. I wanted to sneak him into a bag and take him along as a mascot...Lol! Every morning, while I would get ready for work, he would knead my cloths as I put them on the bed, and then stretch himself all the way up to my face and shove his nose into my face a couple of times as I got ready. When I got home, I missed seeing him at the top of the stairs to greet me...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Amanda! I cried as I read your last post. Animals truly are our angels. (((HUGS))) losing an animal is one of the hardest things to have happen, but you will always have those special memories of Jade. I am so very sorry.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry :blue: It's so hard to lose a kitty... my Bailey got hit by a car a few years ago and he sounded just like your Jade.... he was an inside cat too... except for that unlucky night  I don't think there's much else to say besides sorry for your loss. I know it's hard.... you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. No words I can write will make you feel any better. I will lift you up in prayer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AMANDA I am so so sorry. Jade sounds like he was an awesome cat. :blue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry, Amanda.....I know your pain all too well, rest assured Jade is in a better place. I too have lost many of my fur covered loved ones, wether it be from sudden catastrophes,illness or just being old...it all hurts the same. Take comfort in your living pets as they will grieve too. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: i am so sorry for your loss. it is never easy. he sounds like a real sweet & loving kitty.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

He was one of the best kitties I have ever had...he followed me every where. When we were in bed and all the kitties would be in bed and I would get up to use the rest room, Jade would get up and follow me, and the others would follow in suit; it was so cute...Lol! 

My other two kitties still seem somewhat confused as to why I didn't bring him home last night; especially little Brazil...she was a little kitten when we brought them home from the shelter together in March, so they were best buddies. She keeps walking around with this blank type of look in her eye that says "I miss my buddy, why isn't he home yet...?" 

My Sophie dog seems to be confused too; she knows that the last time she saw Jade he was sleeping in her kennel, so every time she goes by it, she checks it out, like as if to see if maybe he has reappeared. They were best buds too, and a couple of the last nights Jade was with us, he and Sophie slept together on the floor next to my bed...

I am definitely taking my time finding a new kitty to 'fill Jade's shoes' cause he's got some big ones to fill...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH hun, I am so sorry. I know he new you loved him so dearly. Cats are the best. He is watching over you now. Hugs from Colorado.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH hun, I am so sorry. I know he new you loved him so dearly. Cats are the best. He is watching over you now. Hugs from Colorado.


----------

